

Owner wins court battle against feds trying to seize his Tewksbury motel - Osiris
http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/2013/01/24/owner-wins-court-battle-against-feds-trying-seize-his-motel/E6rc64A4bEtLY0m1v1f7lM/story.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5117707>

